# First order pick up today. HELP lol



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I am picking up 60 pounds of organs ( livers , lungs , hearts , brain) , 60 pounds of tripe , 40 pounds of chicken backs and neck.

Uh , what am I missing for a complete diet? And I plan to pack this in individual daily meal bags . 

My dogs are :

5 year old 90 pounds ( should be 80 pounds) medium activity 
8 to 10 year old 123 pounds , low activity 
5 month old 50 pounds , medium activity 

Is it 4% body weight per day for the pup and then 2 to 3% for the adults? 80-10-10 is the proper ratio?


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Also , in my excitement over the decent price and the meat packers willingness to prepare these for me..I did not stop to wonder how big the boxes will be..I'm picking up 160 pounds of meat today ?!?!?


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

Hope you have a HUGE freezer. Can't help much on the proportions since I'm new the raw foods and trying to figure it all out myself but I AM JEALOUS you are getting all that meat! Congrats!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I have a dedicated freezer..it is the size of a regular fridge , only it is all freezer. I wonder how it will fit lol


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

Its gonna be FULL. I have one like that for the family. We get our meat in bulk and 100 pounds really has it stuffed. I have found if I don't get big things, like whole turkeys or whole hams, I can get another 20 or 30 pounds of sausages, steaks, ect in. Plus the door holds a good deal. Welcome to a new level of adult Tetris


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

lol thanks


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you may want to change the balance , more chicken frames / backs , majority, less of the organ meat and tripe -- need the bone . Then you need a source for essential fatty acids and minerals / vitamins


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow , that is a LOT of stuff . My freezer runneth over. 

So I am adding chicken quarters from the supermarket as the main part of the meal ..80 % ..then will do 10 MM and 10 OM.

I have tripe , heart , lung , liver , brain.

Of that above list , what is considered MM and what is considered OM ? 

For essential acids and minerals what do you suggest , and how frequently? 

Thanks , this board has been so helpful


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

You might actually be very surprised in how little 160lbs looks once in your freezer 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

